# exe aus php script aufrufen



## bleeeez (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo zusammen

Ich möchte aus meinem PHP script den Windows-Eventviewer des Clientrechners aufrufen... Wie mache ich das?
ich habs mit einem Link in der art versucht:

```
<a href='c:/windows/system32/eventvwr.exe'>eventviewer</a>
```
jedoch wil sieht dann das ziel des browsers immer so aus: 
http://localhost(meinwebserver)/c:/windows/syste32....

wie umgehe ich das er nicht auf dem Webserver will? 
danke für eure hilfe...


----------



## vogtländer (28. Oktober 2004)

Probier mal:

```
<a href='file://c:/windows/system32/eventvwr.exe'>eventviewer</a>
```


----------



## Nils Hitze (28. Oktober 2004)

Man öffnet beim Client nie etwas, wäre ja noch schöner wenn du meinen Rechner dazubringst
Exe auszuführen.  

Was du mit dem Link meinst geht über file:/// aber nur wenn derjenige MSIE benutzt, 
Mozilla erlaubt das glaube ich garnicht.


----------



## Devil Noxx (28. Oktober 2004)

Das geht nicht!

Es würde eine Sicherheitslücke darstellen, wenn ein 'Webmaster' lokale Dateien einfach über einen Link ausführen könnte.

mfg

Devil


----------



## Lapsus (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich verstehe euer Problem nicht.

1. Warum soll man einem Anwender (der also auf meiner Seite surft) nicht über einen Link die Möglichkeit geben ein Programm (das ja auch bei ihm lokal liegt) zu starten. Wenn er das Programm so nicht starten will, braucht er ja den Link nicht anklicken.

2. hat das mit PHP ja gar nix zu tun . Passiert ja alles lokal im Browser. Man kann mit PHP maximal die Ausgabe des Links z.B. über Benutzerberechtigungen steuern.


----------



## KristophS (28. Oktober 2004)

Lapsus hast du mal daran gedacht das man nicht nur ueber optinale Links Datein oeffnen kann?
Man kann Linkziele per Javascript auch ersteinmal undursichtig machen, außerdem koennte man dann auch per header oder meta Refresh auf diese Daten zugreifen OHNE das der User etwas davon mitbekommt.
Weitere Szenarien ueberlasse ich deiner Fantasie .


----------



## Ronn (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo hab da mal ne Frage. Kann ich von php aus auch Parameter anhängen wenn ich ne *.exe aufrufe? Wäre nicht schlecht.

MfG Ronnsen


----------



## Radiate (22. Juli 2007)

Also beim Connecten auf ein mIRC Channel oder einem Teamspeak Server durch einen Link ist doch auch möglich, daher sind exe'n öffnen durchaus von einem PHP Script möglich, selbst HTML schafft das.


----------



## Gunah (22. Juli 2007)

die werden über bestimmte satz geöffnet

bei steam ist es bspw.

steam://IRGENDETWAS wenn die Anwendung "angesprochen" und zum 2.ten ist es ne sicherheitslücke, da wenn du anwendungen per file:// starten könntest wurde das einige auch misbrauchn... bspw. war früher der Bug, wenn man über ein Iframe notepad angesprochen hat, dass dann ein BLUESCREEN kahm... und warum will man überhaubt sachen so öffnen wollen


okay das war meinbeitrag dazu...

MfG Gunah


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Juli 2007)

Das bei Mirc ist aber nicht das Ansprechen einer Anwendung durch eine URL, zumindest nicht direkt.
Sondern Mirc trägt sich als Standartanwendung für das IRC Protokoll (was vor dem :// steht ist das Protokol) ein, sobald also ein Link aller "IRC://irc.efnet.net" angeklickt wird, sendet der Browser diesen Link an die Standartanwendung dafür.
Das selbste gibt es zB auch für eDonkey "ed2k://..." und einige andere Anwendungen.

Du kannst also höchstens für deine Anwendung auch ein Protokoll registrieren auf dem System des Users.
Aber einfach so irgendeine Anwendung auf dem System des Users starten geht nicht, und das ist auch gut so.


----------

